# Roof Maintenance



## patpath (Apr 9, 2006)

Dear Outbackers,

I would like to know if there is any maintenance or treatment to be applied on the roof to preserve it?

Thanks


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

patpath said:


> Dear Outbackers,
> 
> I would like to know if there is any maintenance or treatment to be applied on the roof to preserve it?
> 
> Thanks


There are cleaners and conditioners made just for rubber roofs that you can get at any rv dealer or Walmart that should be used at least yearly. But very important is to make sure you check the condition of the lap sealant on the seams and around vents etc. at least twice a year and repair if needed.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Personally I just wash it twice a year and inspect it. There is no real need to apply any conditioners.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just be sure to inspect often. The first year we had ours, I found a separation in the caulking around the tv antenna. Fixed it myself. Just didn't expect a roof issue to appear so soon.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I saw cracks in the sealant the first year. They were pretty big too. I got the Dicor lap sealant and sealed them up. The next few years I saw smaller, less nasty cracks in the sealant. I check it every year. Wash it a few times a year. I apply the Dicor UV roof guard with an old sponge type mop. It says it protects it from UV light and dirt. I will say it kinda beads the water up on it and keeps the dirt from sticking. It is much easier to clean. I also noticed less black streaks too. I can only assume it protects it from UV rays. I do it a couple times a year. Its make by Dicor and they seem like they make good stuff for the rubber roof's.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

What do you clean the roof with prior to applying the roof guard?


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

I cleaned and treated the roof last fall with the Dicor Roof Cleaner and then the Roof Guard. Takes a few hours to do it right but all in all not a difficult job. I'll probably hit it again this spring. If nothing else, keeping the roof clean helps reduce the black streaks on the sides from rainwater runoff, and I would guess the Roof Guard provides some level of UV protection for the EPDM. How necessary it is remains to be seen, but it's a relatively cheap and quick bit of maintenance that most anyone can do. I would agree that the more important thing is to inspect and maintain seams and sealants, that's obviously key!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yup, what he said.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Personally I just wash it twice a year and inspect it. There is no real need to apply any conditioners.


X2. I always order a tube of the self-leveling Dicor Rubber Roof Sealant each spring. And I usually find places to use it each year. Just wash with a mild detergent and rinse a few times each season. (I use Green Soap) If you keep the roof clean, it will also cut down on the dreaded black streaks.

Mike


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I find new cracks in mine every year. Worst spot for me is always the skylight over the shower....has leaked on me twice. Always ends up turning soft so I peel it all up and start from scratch. Now that I stay ahead of it every year, the water does not get inside anymore ---Mike


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

mmblantz said:


> I find new cracks in mine every year. Worst spot for me is always the skylight over the shower....has leaked on me twice. Always ends up turning soft so I peel it all up and start from scratch. Now that I stay ahead of it every year, the water does not get inside anymore ---Mike


Now there's a question I have...since my camper was new last year I haven't had to re-seal anything yet. How difficult is it to pull up the existing globs of self-leveling sealant around penetrations like the skylight, tv antenna, etc.? Is there a risk of damaging the EPDM/recommended method for doing so?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Both of the Dicor products mentioned are currently on sale at Campingworld.

Cleaner

Protectant


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

sydmeg1012 said:


> I find new cracks in mine every year. Worst spot for me is always the skylight over the shower....has leaked on me twice. Always ends up turning soft so I peel it all up and start from scratch. Now that I stay ahead of it every year, the water does not get inside anymore ---Mike


Now there's a question I have...since my camper was new last year I haven't had to re-seal anything yet. How difficult is it to pull up the existing globs of self-leveling sealant around penetrations like the skylight, tv antenna, etc.? Is there a risk of damaging the EPDM/recommended method for doing so?
[/quote]

Just a putty knife and your fingers. Then just start layin it back where you took it out. By the way. The Dicor caulk was on backorder on CampingWorlds Site and out of stock at my location in GA. They told me they're having trouble keeping up with demand this year so if you see it get it. ---Mike


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I check and patch any cracks twice a year. I have never had to pull up the old stuff, dicor sealant will stick to almost anything, including fingers. Just clean the crack area first. Don't forget to get some rv silicone to touch-up any cracks elsewhere on the trailer, and do slideout rubber cleaner/restorer at beginning and end of season.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I see that there are many slide out lubricants available. Is there a particular one I should use or are they all about the same?


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> I see that there are many slide out lubricants available. Is there a particular one I should use or are they all about the same?


I use the stuff Wal-Mart sells. Full Timer's Choice-Slide-Out Rubber Seal Conditioner-by CamcoRV WWW.camco.net

Pain in the rear to put on (foaming action. I wish it came in a liquid. Works good! Usually takes me awhile to put on because I do the inner and outer seals on both of their sides all the way around. Found that putting the slide out partially is the easlier way to get at all the seals.I use it on the window and door seals too.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Has anybody used Eternabond?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I clean the roof with Simple Green cleaner and then use the Dicor lap sealant to fix any cracks. Finally I apply a UV protector to the roof. I use this, http://www.303-products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/65/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm, and it seems to do a good job of protecting the roof from the sun. It also works great on my other vehicles, especially the tires.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've used 303 products in the past and have really liked them. I guess my main concern is if the rubber roof manufacturer, Dicor I assume, approves it for their roofs. Does it void the manufacturer's warranty?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I purchased the Dicor cleaner and roof guard last weekend. The roof guard says not to apply when wet or in direct sunlight. Unless a person has a covered parking area, getting a day without rain and direct sunlight isn't easy to do around here. I assume when they say no direct sunlight, they mean blistering heat, not a sunny day. Any comments?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> I purchased the Dicor cleaner and roof guard last weekend. The roof guard says not to apply when wet or in direct sunlight. Unless a person has a covered parking area, getting a day without rain and direct sunlight isn't easy to do around here. I assume when they say no direct sunlight, they mean blistering heat, not a sunny day. Any comments?


I've done the cleaner in the sun. The catch is you have to do smaller areas and rinse them off before they dry. Not sure about the roofguard though....


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

ftwildernessguy said:


> Has anybody used Eternabond?


Yes, I used Eternabond on my current TT after 8 years. I found a small leak on a bunk end, that I thought was coming from a place on the roof where water collected. I noticed some of the dicor was old and worn....so I decided to try the Eternabond.	I ran Eternabond around all the vents and seams on the roof. I cleaned the roof first...then Eternabond right over the dicor. No problems since. It was easy to install...just rubbed with a small wood roller when laying down.

I've bought into to the marketing that it will last longer than Dicor. It seems much more resistant to wear from UV rays.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

With the roof guard its like what they say when you wax a car, don't put it on after its been in the sun all day and the sun is still shining on it. I find it best to wash the roof one day, usually in the morning or early afternoon then the next day I put on the roof guard when the roof is dry and the sun has not been on it all day long. Even if you have no trees you can usually get some shade in the morning or just before the sun sets. It only takes me 20 min to apply it on a 10' ladder.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

thefulminator said:


> I've used 303 products in the past and have really liked them. I guess my main concern is if the rubber roof manufacturer, Dicor I assume, approves it for their roofs. Does it void the manufacturer's warranty?


I guess I'm not too concerned about the warranty. My experience with trailer stuff anyway is that they will find some way to wiggle out of covering their product no matter what you do. Warranty's are only as good as the company and sadly my experience on a variety of consumer products is that few if any companies really stand behind their products. The ones that do earn my loyalty but there's not many of them anymore. I just use something that I've had good experience with over the past 10 years.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Bought the Dicor cleaner and protectant over the weekend. My storage lot won't give me access to water so I am going to haul a couple five gallon bucket full there on Saturday and see if that is enough to clean and rinse the roof with. I am thinking about applying the protectant with a foam paint roller. Does that sound like a good idea?


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> Bought the Dicor cleaner and protectant over the weekend. My storage lot won't give me access to water so I am going to haul a couple five gallon bucket full there on Saturday and see if that is enough to clean and rinse the roof with. I am thinking about applying the protectant with a foam paint roller. Does that sound like a good idea?


I used a roller for the protectant, it worked well.
crunchman


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I used an cheap sponge type mop. I think I like the roller idea better. Probably a medium nap and a long handle I could reach a lot more from one spot. I may have to try that.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

it was nice outside today (won't be this weekend thou







so I got a cheap bucket and some cheap cleaner from Dollar Tree to start cleaning the roof. got half of it done and don't look too bad. Have to get something a little stronger but most of the dirt is off with 20 min. work. I do have a bunch of black spots on the roof that won't come off. Don't know if this is mildew or tree sap. Any idea how to get them off?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I thought that if I used one of the new skinny 6" rollers, I could go right under the side of the AC unit and between pretty much everything on the roof.


----------

